# PowerSkin case for the Thunderbolt preorder



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://power-skin.com/battery-cases/ap1509thb/htc-thunderbolt.html

Any one have any experience with these?


----------



## SemiAutoAZ (Jun 29, 2011)

I was wondering the same, I am very interested in this.


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

I decided to order one. Once I get it I'll report back.


----------



## SemiAutoAZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you know if they charged you right now or when they ship in mid july?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What's with the shark fin sticking out?


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll let you know when my online banking updates but I'm pretty sure they will not charge you till it ships. I was wondering the same thing about the "shark fin". It can't be any worse than the extended battery sticking out the back of the phone.


----------



## SemiAutoAZ (Jun 29, 2011)

From some of the videos I've seen, it looks like where the wires and connector are stored. It basically has a built in micro usb cable that will plug in to your phone. It will charge your phone first when you plug your charger into the case and then the case battery.

Im just guessing that thats where all the microusb connectors and power source components are stored... probably doubles as a nice place to grip or something.

I just am debating because it looks like the kickstand is unusable when in portrait mode.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

you lose the kickstand thats a bummer


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice Find! I just might have to invest in one of these. I don't like the loosing of my kick stand, and the shark fin thing is a little akward but its nothing major. hmmm temping, very temping.


----------



## SemiAutoAZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Talked to someone who worked there, looks like they charge at *checkout* your card.

I'm still on the fence with this thing.

I have an the 2750 extended battery and a Sedio Convert case. Love the case cause I can use the kickstand and holster but I want something a little less smaller in hand. I dunno how much smaller the powerskin is going to be if any.


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

I dont know how if the battery will actually hold up to the OEM 2750 I am debating between the powerskin and the OEM battery which one do you think I should get?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

SemiAutoAZ said:


> From some of the videos I've seen, it looks like where the wires and connector are stored. It basically has a built in micro usb cable that will plug in to your phone. It will charge your phone first when you plug your charger into the case and then the case battery.
> 
> Im just guessing that thats where all the microusb connectors and power source components are stored... probably doubles as a nice place to grip or something.


Really? What an idiotic way to do it. If they were smart, this would completely replace the stock battery + case. Sure, they'd need to have an antenna in there but that's incredibly cheap. This would allow it to be thinner and lighter-weight, or have more battery capacity in there. I thought that was the entire point of this case! *boggled*


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> you lose the kickstand thats a bummer


You don't totally lose the kickstand, check out the last pic on the site. It's actually a pretty neat implementation. Though personally I use kickstand more in portrait mode and that doesn't really look like it would be stable with that pic.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> personally I use kickstand more in portrait mode and that doesn't really look like it would be stable with that pic.


Ditto. I LOVE the kickstand in portrait mode!


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

My Powerskin shipped today. When it arrives I'll post a full review.


----------



## cargo (Aug 19, 2011)

Did you ever get your powerskin? I'm trying to decide between this and an extended battery but there are almost no reviews of the thunderbolt powerskin.


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

"cargo said:


> Did you ever get your powerskin? I'm trying to decide between this and an extended battery but there are almost no reviews of the thunderbolt powerskin.


I hav both.. the power skin is ultra fat and looks like crap because it is so big.. the extended oem is fat but not too bad and still looks decent.. both supply lots of extra power. I would go with the oem extended because it looks much better.


----------



## cargo (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## dopediculous (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's what I suggest and what I do. Buy another standard battery or the slightly extended on that's same size and buy the charger for just the battery. The charger Verizon sells now for $5! Battery $39. Do the math. Carry another battery that takes 15 seconds to swap and u can still use any case, still use kick stand and still have 2x battery with the only exception of 15 seconds to swap. Or you could spend more $, lose the kickstand and have a dumb bulky looking for that costs more. Its not rocket science people!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

dopediculous said:


> Here's what I suggest and what I do. Buy another standard battery or the slightly extended on that's same size and buy the charger for just the battery. The charger Verizon sells now for $5! Battery $39. Do the math. Carry another battery that takes 15 seconds to swap and u can still use any case, still use kick stand and still have 2x battery with the only exception of 15 seconds to swap. Or you could spend more $, lose the kickstand and have a dumb bulky looking for that costs more. Its not rocket science people!


/agree

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cargo (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I guess its more of the fact that I don't want to have to carry an extra battery around all the time. While the extended battery does make it bulkier, its one thing to grab, one thing to charge. If I forget to charge my spare battery or forget to grab it if I'm in a rush, there goes half my daily phone battery life.


----------



## dopediculous (Aug 6, 2011)

"cargo said:


> Well I guess its more of the fact that I don't want to have to carry an extra battery around all the time. While the extended battery does make it bulkier, its one thing to grab, one thing to charge. If I forget to charge my spare battery or forget to grab it if I'm in a rush, there goes half my daily phone battery life.


Think about it dude. We all know how IMPORTANT and how QUICKLY the battery dies. I PROMISE from personal experience. You WILL NEVER FORGET and its a itty bitty battery. Put it in your pocket and forget about it. Worst thing you might do is, lose it or wash it... Your not a child so that shouldn't happen  its a better solution. Trust me. Did it on the fascinate and now Tbolt. Save money n try it


----------



## farkmeil (Aug 10, 2011)

If you haven't purchased yet, I just returned my PowerSkin after my second attempt at it (assuming my first was defective). I found that even end after several days of fully charging and discharging I was still only getting a 65% charge (70~% when off). Though I liked the idea and all, I was really expecting 2x the power-as advertised. I just ordered a Seidio 3500mAh and it's on it's way. It is more expensive, but from what I read its worth it.


----------

